# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  DISH/Ziekte van Forestier - Artikels

## Agnes574

DISH 
DISH is een reumatische aandoening waarbij er teveel bot wordt aangemaakt, met name rond de wervelkolom. DISH staat voor 'diffuse idiopathische hyperostose van het skelet' en werd vroeger aangeduid als de ziekte van Forestier. 

DISH komt vooral voor bij mannen die ouder zijn dan vijftig jaar. De voornaamste klacht is stijfheid van de borst- en lendewervelkolom, vooral 's ochtends. De stijfheidsklachten komen ook vaak voor na langdurig zitten en bij koud weer. Daarnaast kunnen er gewrichtspijnen elders in het lichaam voorkomen, bijvoorbeeld aan de hielen. De oorzaak van DISH is onbekend. 

De behandeling van DISH is met name gericht op het verlichten van pijn en stijfheid en het behouden van de beweeglijkheid van de wervelkolom en gewrichten. Warmte, het doen van oefeningen en bewegen dragen hieraan bij. Andere mogelijkheden zijn fysiotherapie, podotherapie en het voorschrijven van pijnstillers door uw arts.

(bron: reumafonds.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

DISH/Ziekte Van Forestier

Wat is DISH?
DISH is een aandoening waarbij extra bot aangroeit op plaatsen waar pezen of banden aan het bot hechten. Soms kan hier een lichte ontsteking ontstaan.

De botaangroei ontstaat vooral aan de randen van uw wervels, maar ook op andere plaatsen in uw lichaam: zoals bij peesaanhechtingen op uw knie, uw elleboog, schouder of hiel (hielspoor). Ook kunnen pezen en banden verkalken.

DISH komt tamelijk vaak voor bij personen ouder dan 50 jaar, bij mannen vaker dan bij vrouwen. Het komt zelden voor op jongere leeftijd.


Oorzaak
De oorzaak van DISH is niet bekend. Wel komt bij mensen met DISH vaker overgewicht en/of een lichte vorm van diabetes mellitus voor.


Klachten
*Stijfheid
De voornaamste klacht is stijfheid van de borst- en lendenwervelkolom, vooral ’s ochtends. Soms komen de klachten ’s avonds terug. U voelt zich ook vaak stijf als u lang in dezelfde houding hebt gezeten en als het koud is.

*Beweeglijkheid
U kunt uw wervelkolom en aangedane gewrichten minder goed bewegen.

*Pijn
U hebt pijn en die neemt toe als u beweegt.

*Botaangroei van de pees onder uw hielbot (hielspoor) kan erg pijnlijk zijn, omdat de hiel uw volledige lichaamsgewicht moet dragen.
Onderzoek/Diagnose
Er is geen bloedtest om DISH aan te tonen.

De klachten bij DISH lijken op de ziekte van Bechterew en op artrose. Op een röntgenfoto kan uw arts zien wat er precies aan de hand is. Botaangroei en verkalking zijn hierop goed zichtbaar.

Ook zal de arts bloedonderzoek laten doen om andere ziekten uit te sluiten.


Verloop
Het verloop van DISH is meestal mild. Waarschijnlijk ondervindt u weinig beperkingen in uw dagelijks functioneren.

De verkalking en botaangroei is blijvend en neemt heel langzaam toe. Dit betekent niet altijd dat uw klachten ook toenemen. Wel kunnen pijn en stijfheid de ene dag erger zijn dan de andere. Soms komen zenuwen of spieren knel te zitten door de botaangroei. Dan is intensievere behandeling noodzakelijk.

(bron: reumafonds.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

Vervolg artikel,

Leefregels en behandeling
De behandeling bij DISH is bedoeld om:
*pijn te verlichten 
*stijfheid te verminderen 
*gewrichten beweeglijk te houden 
Naast algemene maatregelen (warmte, oefenen en bewegen) zijn instructies voor opstaan en tillen belangrijk. Met goede schoenen,een geschikte stoel,een geschikt bed én oefeningen kunt u uw klachten helpen verminderen.

U beweegt natuurlijk al veel bij uw dagelijkse activiteiten thuis en op uw werk, zonodig met aanpassingen. Daarnaast is het goed om regelmatig te wandelen, te fietsen, (aangepast) te sporten, te zwemmen en te oefenen, bijvoorbeeld in een groep. Kijk ook op www.sportiefbewegen.nl. Houd ook uw gewicht in de gaten dat wil zeggen voorkom overgewicht.

Met deze oefeningen houdt u uw rug beweeglijk en soepel
>Oefening 6.1
-Uitgangshouding
Ga op uw rug op bed of op een matje op de vloer liggen. Houd uw benen gestrekt.
-Oefening
Buig uw knie en breng uw bovenbeen naar uw buik, uw knie naar de borst. Uw andere been blijft liggen. Als u de knie niet verder meer naar de borst kunt bewegen, dan moet u die stand 5 seconden vast houden. Herhaal de beweging 5 keer en wissel rechter- en linkerbeen af.

Let op dat u goed recht blijft liggen en rustig doorademt.

>Oefening 6.2
-Uitgangshouding
Ga op uw rug op bed of op een matje op de vloer liggen. Buig uw knieën en zet uw voeten plat op de ondergrond.
-Oefening
Buig uw knieën en breng uw bovenbenen naar uw buik, met uw knieën zo ver mogelijk naar de borst. Eventueel kunt u met uw handen onder uw knieën om de bovenbenen heen om de benen wat verder naar de borst te brengen. Als u de knieën niet verder meer naar de borst kunt bewegen, dan moet u die stand 5 seconden vast houden. Herhaal deze oefening 5 keer.

Let op dat u rustig doorademt.

>Oefening 6.4
-Uitgangshouding
Ga op uw rug op bed of op een matje op de vloer liggen. Buig uw knieën en zet uw voeten plat op de ondergrond.
-Oefening
Druk uw billen en onderrug tegen de ondergrond en maak het holletje in uw rug vlak door uw bekken achterover te kantelen. Houd deze stand 3 seconden vast. Maak vervolgens uw rug hol door uw bekken naar voren te kantelen. Houd deze stand ook 3 seconden vast. Herhaal deze oefening 5 keer.

Let op dat u uw schouders plat op de ondergrond houdt en adem rustig door.
>Oefening 6.5
-Uitgangshouding
Ga op uw rug op bed of op een matje op de vloer liggen. Buig uw knieën en zet uw voeten plat op de ondergrond.
-Oefening
Beweeg beide benen afwisselend naar links en rechts, door de knieën naar de ondergrond te brengen. Als uw knieën niet meer verder naar links of naar rechts kunnen, houdt u deze stand 5 seconden vast. Herhaal deze oefening 5 keer.

Let op dat u uw schouders plat op de ondergrond houdt en adem rustig door.

>Oefeningen voor het versterken van de rompspieren (buik).
>Oefening 6.7
-Uitgangshouding
Ga op uw rug op bed of op een matje op de vloer liggen. Houd uw benen gestrekt.
-Oefening
Druk uw billen en onderrug tegen de ondergrond en maak het holletje in uw rug vlak door uw bekken achterover te kantelen. Houd deze stand 10 seconden vast. Herhaal deze oefening 5 keer.

Let op dat u rustig doorademt.

>Oefening 6.9
-Uitgangshouding
Ga op uw rug op bed of op een matje op de vloer liggen. Houd uw benen gestrekt.
-Oefening
Til uw hoofd, schouders en romp op, omhoog van de ondergrond. Uw bekken en billen blijven liggen. Als u uw romp niet meer verder omhoog kunt brengen, hebt u de uiterste stand bereikt. Houd deze stand 10 seconden vast. Herhaal de oefening 5 keer.

Let op dat u rustig doorademt. 

Uw arts kan u fysiotherapie of oefentherapie voorschrijven om de beweeglijkheid van uw wervelkolom en andere gewrichten te bevorderen en uw spieren sterk te houden. Vaak leert de fysiotherapeut of oefentherapeut u een aantal oefeningen die u thuis dagelijks voortzet.

Als u een hielspoor hebt, kan een speciale inlay (een gelachtig kussentje) in uw schoen de pijn verlichten. 

Medicatie
Er zijn geen medicijnen die de oorzaak van DISH wegnemen. Wel zijn er medicijnen die pijn, stijfheid en om eventuele ontstekingen verminderen. Hebt u ernstige en langdurige klachten, dan kan het nodig zijn deze medicijnen te gebruiken. Als u geen of weinig klachten hebt, hoeft u waarschijnlijk geen medicijnen te gebruiken.

*Pijnstillers
Om de pijn enigszins te verlichten, overdag en ’s nachts, kunt u een aantal middelen bij de drogist of apotheek kopen. 
-De meest gebruikte pijnstiller is paracetamol. Het wordt doorgaans goed verdragen en veroorzaakt geen maagproblemen. Als de pijn gedurende het grootste deel van de dag aanwezig is, is het belangrijk dat u paracetamol op vaste tijden, bijvoorbeeld 3 tot 4 keer per dag, inneemt. Anders werkt het onvoldoende.

-Codeïne kan de pijnstillende werking van paracetamol versterken. Bij gebruik van codeïne moet u echter wel uitkijken: u kunt eraan wennen en u kunt last krijgen van obstipatie, vooral als u al wat ouder bent. Sommige mensen zijn overgevoelig voor codeïne en hebben meer last van bijwerkingen. 

NSAID's
Als 4 keer per dag paracetamol onvoldoende is, kan uw arts een ontstekingsremmende pijnstiller (NSAID) voorschrijven. NSAID betekent: Non Steroïdal Anti-Inflammatory Drug ofwel niet-hormonale ontstekingsremmende pijnstiller. 
Bij plotselinge pijn werkt een NSAID snel. Het is tevens licht ontstekingsremmend. 
Het effect houdt kortdurend aan. Daarom neemt u het medicijn dagelijks op vaste tijden in, gedurende de periode dat u pijn hebt. Wanneer de pijn duidelijk minder is, kunt u ermee stoppen. Komt de pijn terug, dan gebruikt u het middel opnieuw. Het werkt dan weer even goed. Bij chronische pijn gebruikt u het medicijn langdurig op vaste tijden.

Een NSAID kan als bijwerking maag- en darmproblemen geven. Ook is er een kans dat uw bloeddruk stijgt, dat u vocht vasthoudt en uw nierfunctie achteruit gaat. Uw arts zal dit controleren. Als u zelf bijwerkingen vermoedt, meld dit dan aan uw arts.

Voorbeelden van NSAID’s zijn: diclofenac, naproxen, ibuprofen.

Selectieve COX-2-remmers zijn afgeleid van de vroegere NSAID’s. Een aantal bijwerkingen, zoals maagzweren, komen bij deze middelen minder voor. Net als bij het gebruik van NSAID’s kan uw bloeddruk stijgen, uw vochtbalans verstoord raken en uw nierfunctie verslechteren. Bestaande klachten als hartfalen en nierproblemen kunnen verergeren. Hebt u last van hartfalen of nierproblemen, vertel dit dan altijd aan uw behandelend arts. Waarschijnlijk zal hij deze middelen dan niet voorschrijven.

Voorbeelden van selectieve COX-2-remmers zijn celecoxib (Celebrex) en etoricoxib (Arcoxia).


Corticosteroïdinjectie
Als u op één plaats veel pijn hebt, bijvoorbeeld door een verkalkte peesaanhechting in uw schouder, dan kunt u op die plek een corticosteroïdinjectie krijgen.

Een corticosteroïd is een lichaamseigen stof, die men aanmaakt in de bijnierschors (bijnierschorshormoon). Het heeft een ontstekingsremmende werking. De kans op bijwerkingen is klein. Wel kunt u een allergische reactie krijgen als gevolg van één van de bestanddelen van de injectievloeistof.

Hebt u suikerziekte (diabetes mellitus), overleg dan altijd van te voren met uw arts. Door de injectie kan uw suikergehalte omhoog gaan.

Operatie
Als een zenuw of pees beklemt raakt, kan de orthopeed of neurochirurg het aangegroeide bot verwijderen. Uw arts zal samen met de orthopeed de voor- en nadelen van zo’n operatie met u bespreken. 


Afhankelijk van het ziekenhuis en van de ernst van de aandoening, staat u onder behandeling van een reumatoloog, eventueel een orthopeed of uw huisarts.

Als de aandoening lange tijd niet verergert, kan de huisarts de controle overnemen.

(bron reumafonds.nl)

----------

